# ns4710 loader joystick issue please help



## nl00sb (1 mo ago)

loader joy stick must have been frozen and when i pulled back to lift loader it poped out so it will no longer lift loader , it still works left , right , forward but when u pull it back its loose just the very slight tension of the spring this is an ns4710 any idea what the likely fix is for this


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The model number of your tractor means little or nothing in this case. No one can help much without knowing what type valve and control package you have. Assuming its a joystick operated unit, but is it cable controlled or a single lever? In either case it sounds like you need to open up some covers somewhere and inspect the linkage. Something is obvious loose or broken, yes, but more information and details would certainly help.


----------

